

Show / Ask HN: Hacker News Linx - garply
http://tweetlinx.com/hackernewslinx
A couple days ago, Fred Wilson asked for an application that aggregates the links of the people he follows (http://twitter.com/fredwilson/status/1694722348). I told myself, "Hey, I could probably hack that together," and so I did:<p>http://tweetlinx.com<p>I feel like there's potential here, but I'm not quite sure what it is. I just realized I could build a nice RSS feed for HN by following the HN twitterbot. Anyone have any more ideas?
======
garply
A couple days ago, Fred Wilson asked for an application that aggregates the
links of the people he follows
(<http://twitter.com/fredwilson/status/1694722348>). I told myself, "Hey, I
could probably hack that together," and so I did:

<http://tweetlinx.com>

I feel like there's potential here, but I'm not quite sure what it is. I just
realized I could build a nice RSS feed for HN by following the HN twitterbot.
Anyone have any more ideas?

